# arabs!



## teddybear (Dec 26, 2009)

i would just like to know what everyone thinks of the breed! please no negative comments please, as i am an arab lover and would just like to hear positive feedback!


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

I love them so much!! Best looking breed ever! One of my favourites. =D


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, I spent 30 years saying that the one breed of horse I would NEVER own was an Arab.

I bought Ace my Arab mare last July and I so wish I hadn't messed about for so many years looking for the perfect horse, because it turns out the right Arab has it all.

She is alert, but calm, is full of snort and blow, but never scary. She tries her best to do whatever I ask of her, and is just an all round sweet thing, I love her.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> LOL, I spent 30 years saying that the one breed of horse I would NEVER own was an Arab.


And I spent 30 years with Arabians and said I'd NEVER own a TB!


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Hehe I love TBs too but I have too because I own one XD


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

i love my arab. he's a total kook, off the track and a bit of a spaz at times, but an awesome trail horse, not at all spooky (unless he's bored or he feels we've done the same trail too many times then he'll spook for entertainment value) and mostly too smart for his own good haha!

he likes to lick my face like a dog haha









he also LOOOOVES camping









and he likes to be a moose in the winter bc he is always cold haha!
(spooky beast i tell ya)


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:rofl: Love the moose pic!


----------



## Serg5000 (Feb 22, 2011)

I think these horses are absolutely beautiful. Being new to horses, I would be rather scared to think of owning one. Should I be more open to this breed as a new horse owner or am I just dreaming.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Serg: Scared? No. You should not cross out arabs as your first horse. Not all of them are high strung or even a little jumpy, it depends on the individual horse. I don't recommend that you ONLY look at arabs for your first horse though, because like I said you should focus on the individual horse not the breed 

I love arabs so much! My horse Vinnie is straight egyptian. He is smart (too smart for his own good), loyal, sensitive, and has so much heart... he would do anything for me and give it 110%. He is actually pretty laid back for an arab (esp. straight egyptian breeding). He is so quirky! I swear he gets jealous and angry at me.. Lol.


----------



## Serg5000 (Feb 22, 2011)

Eliz said:


> Serg: Scared? No. You should not cross out arabs as your first horse. Not all of them are high strung or even a little jumpy, it depends on the individual horse. I don't recommend that you ONLY look at arabs for your first horse though, because like I said you should focus on the individual horse not the breed
> 
> I love arabs so much! My horse Vinnie is straight egyptian. He is smart (too smart for his own good), loyal, sensitive, and has so much heart... he would do anything for me and give it 110%. He is actually pretty laid back for an arab (esp. straight egyptian breeding). He is so quirky! I swear he gets jealous and angry at me.. Lol.


I shall remember this when it comes time to get my very own horse. I am in the process of learning the care of a horse as we speak. After a few months, it will be time to shop. I'm not the most patient fella so it wont be long before I own a horse.


----------



## Missdv (Nov 4, 2010)

Love my Arabs, CJ82Sky, love the pics, my younger girl is I think egyptian, no record(rescue) but looks it, is like your man, licks us like a dog(she's part lab, haha) and I kiss her on her nose or head so she kisses me back on my forehead. Your pic made me laugh, cause that's my girl.My other one wasn't allowed to be like that and at 16 I'm teaching her to be loose, she is letting me kiss her nose and actually almost nuzzled me like she as gonna kiss me back. They are lovey if given half a chance!!! It just takes a horse person with kindness, and you're in, lots don't tolerate abuse, great horses!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Serg5000 said:


> I think these horses are absolutely beautiful. Being new to horses, I would be rather scared to think of owning one. Should I be more open to this breed as a new horse owner or am I just dreaming.


do you see my horse with a hood on and gloves on his ears??? he's pretty low key about just about everything!

like any breed - any horse - every horse is an individual!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Missdv said:


> Love my Arabs, CJ82Sky, love the pics, my younger girl is I think egyptian, no record(rescue) but looks it, is like your man, licks us like a dog(she's part lab, haha) and I kiss her on her nose or head so she kisses me back on my forehead. Your pic made me laugh, cause that's my girl.My other one wasn't allowed to be like that and at 16 I'm teaching her to be loose, she is letting me kiss her nose and actually almost nuzzled me like she as gonna kiss me back. They are lovey if given half a chance!!! It just takes a horse person with kindness, and you're in, lots don't tolerate abuse, great horses!


ooh share pics!

yeah the best part is ridge raced, is tattooed and registered. and for all the fancy schmancy hard to spell and pronounce arabian names out there know what his is?

ridge.
yeah. that's his AHA registered name! how funny is that? just ridge  i love it.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

My very first horsey love was a straight Egyptian arabian, and he was the love of my life. The poor guy was abused, mistreated and neglected. He was repo'd from his previous owner and used as a trail horse at a horrid little place. His withers and back were covered with festering saddle sores, you could count every single vertebrae in his neck and his tummy was swollen with worms. I won him in a 'raffle' they had every year at the end of the trail season. I am 99.9% sure that it was a fixed raffle, as they asked my mom if she would let me keep him and board him there, and she said yes. I was in 7th grade and we had the most amazing bond. With the right care and feeding he became the most beautiful horse you could imagine. He just passed but a few years ago and I swore I was done with horses, I was so heartbroken. Alas, I found my current sweet polish boy on Petfinder, and it really was love at first sight. In fact, his pasture mate was such a sweetheart my parents adopted him (another arab!) There is just something amazing about the heart of an arabian horse...they are so intelligent and loving! 

If you're looking for a first horse, don't be afraid to look at arabs, honestly, there are so many good ones out there.


----------



## Missdv (Nov 4, 2010)

Serg5000, if you are looking for a new starter horse look for one you can ride , not a breed. My hubby never rode and learned to ride on Mariah, our second mare, the one I'm teaching to be a lovey horse. She is awesme with anyone, knows when it's a newbie, she's great. Your first horse should be one you click with not a breed or whatever but one that is right for you. My first horse I bought is a handfull and I love her even though its an adventure everyday but that's what I like, and have experience for it. You can find an arab as a starter horse, they are highly intelligent and kind to those deserving.


----------



## Serg5000 (Feb 22, 2011)

Missdv said:


> Serg5000, if you are looking for a new starter horse look for one you can ride , not a breed. My hubby never rode and learned to ride on Mariah, our second mare, the one I'm teaching to be a lovey horse. She is awesme with anyone, knows when it's a newbie, she's great. Your first horse should be one you click with not a breed or whatever but one that is right for you. My first horse I bought is a handfull and I love her even though its an adventure everyday but that's what I like, and have experience for it. You can find an arab as a starter horse, they are highly intelligent and kind to those deserving.


Thats what I have been told more than a few times. To find a starter. I hope I find a great Arab starter. It may not happen, but I am optimistic.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

CJ82Sky said:


> ooh share pics!
> 
> yeah the best part is ridge raced, is tattooed and registered. and for all the fancy schmancy hard to spell and pronounce arabian names out there know what his is?
> 
> ...


Haha that's great! I showed a mare last fall and her name was Tiffany. That's all. Registered name: Tiffany. 

My Boy's name is FA Saaid Halim, which in research I found means kind & easygoing.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I have two Arabs and I've been around and ridden lots of others. 
Mine are the "hot" type of Arab.

Ten things I love about Arabs:

1) When I want to exercise them by free lunging in the arena I can just wiggle my fingers or make a hissing sound to make them run - no lunge whip needed.

2) Snorting that can be heard a half mile away.

3) Flagging tails and floating trots.

4) When they're excited they canter like a bunny rabbit hopping. So funny!

5) A dozen different ways to spook. Keeps me on my toes.

6) Never having to work to keep my horse moving forward when I ride.

7) Great hooves.

8) Sensitivity to the lightest cues.

9) Arching necks and beautiful heads with big, soft eyes.

10) Sure-footedness on trails.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Gottatrot, YES to all of that


----------



## Serg5000 (Feb 22, 2011)

gottatrot said:


> I have two Arabs and I've been around and ridden lots of others.
> Mine are the "hot" type of Arab.
> 
> Ten things I love about Arabs:
> ...


I better stop reading this thread or all other horses wont stand a chance.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

gottatrot said:


> 5) A dozen different ways to spook. Keeps me on my toes.
> 
> 6) Never having to work to keep my horse moving forward when I ride.
> 
> ...


5- YES. Like when I pass the mounting block 100 times when riding and on the 101st its WOW! A SCARY MONSTER!!

6/8- My arab is quite lazy, but he is VERY sensitive to cues, so it's not like I have to beat him to get him to go 

7- Yep! Vinnie was a previous founder when I got him, but we got xrays and he had NO rotation. His hooves are great if you keep up on them!

I can't help it..  :


----------



## eclaire23 (Oct 26, 2010)

Gottatrot I couldn't agree with you more!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Well, they're at least the most pure breed of all


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I love them. The best horse iv ever owned (& still own) is my 17-yr-old mare, Chico. She has awesome hooves & my ferrier always compliments them whenever she comes lol (but of course she's bred & trained Arabs her whole life so she may be a bit biased...)
And as for the "bunny rabbit hop canter" i've had a couple people at my gymkhana comment on that as well. Chico actually moves more like Peppy LaPhew ha ha!:lol:
Very bold too. First time i ever took her out with cows, a calf walked right under her belly & she didn't spook at all. Too smart for her own (my own, really) good & incredibly impatient but will do anything you ask of her 







Chico showing off her impatience:roll:


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I love arabs!!! i recently had to stop riding my love because of an arguement with the BO but i still love him to death he was a 11yr old ex racer named Outlaw short little stocky thing not the dainty breakable looking arabs of today he was often mistaken for a quarter horse except when he got his 'im pretty' headset and showed off hahaha he was a insane boy when i started riding him and in 5mo had him going nicely in a snaffle :] 















(first ride in the snow and first time out in about 3wks)
him and his cousin he is about 14.1 and his cousin is about 16








stocky boy(ignor the bit they had him in it and i took him out of it as soon as i could)


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

My girl Whisper is my first horse and she is arab/paint. Before her I never thought I would want an arab, they just didn't apeal to me. I was and still kinda am the kind of person that thinks bigger is better but I've known her since she was born and loved her to death because of her sweet personality. She was going to be sold if I didn't take her so I had to sacrifice my love for big horses. She wasn't even rideable and even though she is only 3 she is still the smallest horse in the corral.

The second picture is her compared to our 15.3h percheron/qh.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

shmurmer4 said:


> Well, they're at least the most pure breed of all


That's what everyone has been led to believe, I have evidence to the contrary (if anyone wants to open pandora's box let me know :wink: ). Same with TBs everyone thinks they have a ton of Arab in them, they don't mtDNA has proved that.

I do like Arabs, older types. I do not like the over exaggerated goose-looking ARabs. Everyone that has posted their Arabs have gorgeous ones. I think the Arab is great horse for many disciplines and I disagree not al are hot-headed whackos, I've met some very calm Arabs. I don't like the tails though, that's just me, I don't like husky tails either, I just don't like high tails it reminds me of deer and I really don't want to look at my horse's butthole lol.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Arabs are one of the oldest breeds though i dont think there are many who are 100% pure anymore (some breeds like TB's, Fjords, etc are _now_ but like _wakiya_ said there's not alot of Arab in Tb's. The 3 foundation stallions were Arab but all the mares they were bred to were sometimes mixed breeds chosen for their looks, stamina & speed. Nowadays & since the TB breed has been established there is of course 0 tolerence of outside blood). 

Personally, my fav Arabs are the Shagya because they are less "arab" than the others lol. Some Polish arent bad either, so long as their characterisitcs arent drastic (like my mare).


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

lilruffian said:


> Arabs are one of the oldest breeds though i dont think there are many who are 100% pure anymore (some breeds like TB's, Fjords, etc are _now_ but like _wakiya_ said there's not alot of Arab in Tb's. The 3 foundation stallions were Arab but all the mares they were bred to were sometimes mixed breeds chosen for their looks, stamina & speed. Nowadays & since the TB breed has been established there is of course 0 tolerence of outside blood).
> 
> Personally, my fav Arabs are the Shagya because they are less "arab" than the others lol. Some Polish arent bad either, so long as their characterisitcs arent drastic (like my mare).


I totally agree. And they are one of the oldest but I don't think their THE oldest or as old as people seem to think.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

People are always asking me if my polish boy is a quarab!
I think people are used to the near caricaturization of the breed!

I know my guy is thick, but he still looks arab to me.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I love Arabs! They are just so intelligent! My last horse was a Welsh Arab cross and I just loved him to pieces.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

spookychick13 said:


> People are always asking me if my polish boy is a quarab!
> I think people are used to the near caricaturization of the breed!
> 
> I know my guy is thick, but he still looks arab to me.


He is gorgeous!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I love Arabians, and I always laugh when people come up and ask me about my horse, then comment that she's too short, or too stocky to be a "nice quality" Arabian. She's got an almost Quarter Horseish type hip, wide but short back, decent bone, a nice neck, and pretty head. She's very smart, though lazy. She's 5, almost 6, and very very green, but only has an engine when I don't want her to have one lol. She will still try to randomly stop, and you have to get after her to get her going again. Once she feels you out, she stops stopping so much, but you can smack her with a crop, and she just looks at you like you are crazy. On the ground, she blows and snorts, and acts like a drama queen though she doesn't do anything, but as soon as you get on her in the arena, she falls asleep. She doesn't run like a bunny though, she runs more like a Thoroughbred. Stretches out as much as possible, and just skims over the ground in the arena. I love her heart, she tries so hard to do what I want, and to please me, and she's an absolute love.
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=56502&stc=1&d=1298589875
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=56503&stc=1&d=1298589935
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=56504&stc=1&d=1298589968


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Dressagebelle: I think she is absolutely stunning. <3


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

wakiya said:


> He is gorgeous!



Thank you, he was a rescue, along with the grey guy. They are both total loves. We lucked out!


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

dressagebelle said:


> I love Arabians, and I always laugh when people come up and ask me about my horse, then comment that she's too short, or too stocky to be a "nice quality" Arabian. She's got an almost Quarter Horseish type hip, wide but short back, decent bone, a nice neck, and pretty head. She's very smart, though lazy. She's 5, almost 6, and very very green, but only has an engine when I don't want her to have one lol. She will still try to randomly stop, and you have to get after her to get her going again. Once she feels you out, she stops stopping so much, but you can smack her with a crop, and she just looks at you like you are crazy. On the ground, she blows and snorts, and acts like a drama queen though she doesn't do anything, but as soon as you get on her in the arena, she falls asleep. She doesn't run like a bunny though, she runs more like a Thoroughbred. Stretches out as much as possible, and just skims over the ground in the arena. I love her heart, she tries so hard to do what I want, and to please me, and she's an absolute love.
> http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=56502&stc=1&d=1298589875
> http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=56503&stc=1&d=1298589935
> http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=56504&stc=1&d=1298589968


what? he is very typey!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

My oldest daughter riding our 15.3 Arabian mare...who says Arabians are small?! But I'll admit, some of the Arabians I see in magazine pictures look a bit scary...


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow she's gorgeous too! What are her bloodlines?


----------



## teddybear (Dec 26, 2009)

yay a thread with all positive comments about arabs! makes me so happy! 
i love arabs so much, my first horse is an off the track arab. Shes awesome, i really bonded with her. before no one wanted to ride her because they all thought she was crazy, but my sister encouraged me to lease her and get through my own fear of riding her and after 2 weeks i fell in love with her and had to buy her. Now a year later i would do anything for her, we have such a bond, i ride her bareback everywhere with just a halter and a lead rope she is such a good girl. people say that their hotheaded and impaitient but they just need to have the right owner to bring out their true colors! 
im in the process of getting my second arabian who is polish! im so excited!
thanks everyone for all the replys!
this is us at are first endurance race, unfortuantely we got pulled for a minor leg injury but we kicked *** at our 2nd one!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I love this thread. It's so nice to see so many positive comments about Arabs. I've grown up riding Arabs and half Arabs. I wouldn't give up my boy for anything. He's super sweet, intelligent, and full of character and charisma. People are drawn to him when I have him out. He is fairly typey, but he's straight Egyptian so I expect that. He's not "hot" or unmanageable or crazy like people think. He's smart, curious, and full of life. Definitely my favorite breed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

It is worth remembering that Arabians have a lot of variety within the breeds, just like Quarter Horses do. I sold one Arabian mare in Dec because I wanted to get down to two horses. Lilly and Mia were both definitely Arabians, but of very different lines.

Mia apparently comes from CMK (Crabbet, Maynesboro, and Kellogg) lines. I don't know much about breeding, but I gather they emphasized endurance and military sales (back when the military used horses). Her sire tended to produce horses pushing or hitting 16 hands. Mia's estimated weight at her last vet check was 890 lbs.

Lilly is more what people think of as Arabian. She was 14.2 and weighed around 750. She carried me & my saddle pretty well, but 200/750 = 27% and she took a while under saddle to find her balance with me. Once she did, she didn't seem to have any trouble. Small, light, lots of spunk combined with a gentle nature...great horse. I would have kept her, but the rest of the family voted to keep Trooper, who in all honesty is probably a better horse for general riding.

A picture of both below, with me riding Mia in an English jump saddle and my youngest riding Lilly in a western saddle:










Both are good horses, and Lilly's new owner is riding her on trails3-4 times/week. 

Oh, and while Trooper is an Appaloosa, 3 of his 4 grandparents were pure Arabian. It is a great breed!


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Once my grandma sold her arabs that she bred, my dad said never again will there be one on this farm! Well then I came along lol  First we brought home a grade quarter/arab, then I got a job working at a local arabian breeding/show facility. They had a good lookin little stud named Size Matters and I ended up gettin him for free. He had alot of problems, spooky. But he and I worked them out, but we never formed a real good bond, when it came to start him under saddle we just didn't click, don't know if its because I didn't have enough time to spend with him or just our personalities. Well I ended up selling him to a really nice guy and his family in northern MN. I do miss having him around, had a great personality and just a sweetheart! The last pic is from when he was a yearling, before I owned him.


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

i love this thread! arabs are absolutely amazing horses. they are soo smart.. my horse learns faster than any other horse i've worked with. he's almost too smart sometimes. they're affectionate, and love to be with people, and they can go forever! it doesn't hurt that they are just GORGEOUS! i love all the pictures! i could go on and on and on about everything i love about them.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

^
I agree with your entire post. They just have amazing minds! (well, there are the exeptions, just as every breed )

Here is Vinnie in his halter I got him at arab nationals  Oh, and excuse the white lipstick, it was after our ride!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

I think arabs are great, and a fun breed


----------



## baileydawn (Oct 8, 2010)

I watched an arabian show one time on RFDTV and fell in love with them when I was young.  I finally got one and he is my life hes actually on the lazy side unless we do games. I love Arabians they are such a wonderful breed I have nothing against other breeds I just enjoy the arabian breed sooo much. Me and my 15 year old P. Arabian Gelding Cal


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

Baileydawn he is SOO cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

baileydawn said:


> hes actually on the lazy side unless we do games.


This is true about a lot of the arabs I'm around! The mare I showed HUS last summer was LAZY. I had to pushpushpush to get her in a nice hunter trot. However, when we got in the ring she was ready to go, I had to slow her down! :wink:

I haven't shown Vinnie, but I'm sure he'll be like that. Even sometimes after a canter when he's fresh he'll get excited and speed around


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Question for Arab people..........as I said Ace is my first Arab, and she 'speaks' completely differently to my other horses, they wicker or neigh if I'm late or dawdling with feeding, but she kind of mutters under her breath. It's a most un horse like sound, but it just about makes me melt every time I hear it. Is this an Ace thing or a breed thing?

Oh, pics of my girl, because I've enjoyed seeing everyone elses

July 2010 a few weeks after we got her










Feb 2011, new Arab on the way


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

This is coming from a person whose never owned an Arab...

I love them! If I were to get an all-around horse that I could trust to do pretty much anything, I'd get one! My experience with them has been anything from trail to jumping and all the ones I've ridden (mostly Egyptian or some Egyptian crosses) have been fantastic horses.

Plus, gotta love the founder of the TB


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Eventerdrew:
That's awesome, a lot of TB people I know hate arabs. I can relate to TBs because they are sensitive and loyal just like the arab, and they also have a false negative reputation! I think Anlgo arabs are just about the perfect horse!

Golden horse:
I bet it is an Ace thing  I think all arabs have their little quirks though, Lol. When I kiss Vinnie on the muzzle he'll always "push" at me with his nose.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

_Golden Horse_, my Arab mare does the same thing lol She's VERY vocal & likes to "talk" to you. Always making little muttering sounds like you said, especially if you have goodies!
If i walk away & then turn around to look at her she whinnies at me as if to say "hey! You forgot me! I'm over here" lol. SO much personality.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> 4) When they're excited they canter like a bunny rabbit hopping. So funny!
> 
> 5) A dozen different ways to spook. Keeps me on my toes.
> 
> ...


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

My horse makes a weird muttering noise too! I think it's hilarious. He also has a really deep voice.


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Of course I love them ~ I own, breed and show them....and not just on the Arabian circuit either....successfully!!! They are *GREAT* horses!!

Denise Gainey


----------



## Missdv (Nov 4, 2010)

Here are some pics, I have a polish/crabbets(Mariah) & an egyptian/?(Kalila), the polish is calm and mellow, the egyptian is nuts, but love them both.Kalila is the one in the hat, Scarf, flymask and last pic in pink halter, Mariah is the one in the blue halter but is very pregnant now(came that way, oops).:lol:


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

VERY cute


----------



## teddybear (Dec 26, 2009)

hahaha, my mare makes the girliest neighs ever haha and its when shes mad too, like if i make her stand still for more than 5 seconds haha she does this cute little girlie neigh, never heard anything like it before


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

First horse I ever learned how to ride on....just love everything about them!!


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

I lease an Arab and from the very first ride I totally clicked with him! He can be a bit spooky at times, but his personality is so awesome that it over-rides that. He's got tons of energy and a huge heart...and he's super handsome too  His owner is trying to sell him so I'm going to be very sad if he leaves.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

I love Arabians and am lucky that I get to be around them all day. My family owns a breeding and training Arabian facility. Foaling time is the best time of the year! All pics are mine. All the horses are ours.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! What gorgeous pictures. All the horses are great! I had my Arabian mare for 17 years,& my newest horse is another Arabian~Didn't think I'd ever do that again,but life can be surprising. I fell in love w/him as soon as I set eyes on him & luckily, the feeling was mutual. I'll try to post a picture~~he will be 20 next month & I've had him for almost 2 months already. The only name in his background that I "know" is Raffles.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I love arabs! I want one when I get older


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I love this thread. I just go through it to look at pictures now.

Here are some more of my <3 horse, Brandon (the bay), and my mom's arab (fleabitten grey) (7/8ths polish) Tyler.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

oh lovely pics all.

OP what farm are you at?
we were fortunate enough to have housed the great imported polish stallion *Bekas in his retirement. what a truly amazing horse. and i have a registered arab bred in Cali named Ridge (yes that is his registered name haha)


----------



## laceyf53 (Oct 21, 2007)

YouTube - Pure Polish Arabian Stallion

I LOVE arabians, I saw this guy posted on Arabian Breeders and had to share because he is incredible. If my husband gets his severance pay from the military next month, I will probably go look at him.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

laceyf53 said:


> YouTube - Pure Polish Arabian Stallion
> 
> I LOVE arabians, I saw this guy posted on Arabian Breeders and had to share because he is incredible. If my husband gets his severance pay from the military next month, I will probably go look at him.


I got an email about him too, he is SO handsome.
I hope you get him!!


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

We have one at our barn and he's beautiful but a real handful. He definitely has a very strong personality but I find him very charming.


----------

